

 Critique my pitch - adamzerner
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdfbegQunLo

======
abdophoto
I think the idea is wonderful. From an aesthetic perspective, it would help if
you weren't in such a dark room :) Your pitch, which is on YouTube should have
a link under it somewhere so I don't have to wonder if you said
"Collegeinsideview" or "Collegeinsightview"

Keep it up, man. Seems like people are viewing and commenting on your site
already.

~~~
adamzerner
Thanks for the feedback! I just added the link to the site.

Do you have any advice for me regarding finding investors? I'm on Angel List,
but don't know any investors, or have any contacts who know investors.

